# Layout-Optionen von Dropdown-Menüs



## siob (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo liebe tutorials.de-Community,
ich möchte auf meiner Website gerne ein paar Dropdown Menüs platzieren.
Leider weiß ich nicht, welche Optionen ein solches Menü in der Art

```
<select name="Menü" size="1">
<option value="Option1">Option1</option>
<option value="Option2">Option2</option>
</select>
```
hat.

Es ist Mögliche Breite und Höhe zu definieren ?
Kann ich bei den Auswahloptionen selber Textformatierungen (italic, usw.), Trennlinien und Absätze vornehmen ?

Wäre für ein paar gute Infos sehr dankbar; tappe da nämlich total im Dunkeln.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !


----------



## Y05h1 (10. Juni 2005)

formatieren geht mit CSS.
Aber leider unterstützen es noch nicht viele browser und die alten sowiso nicht...
schau mal im CSS teil von selfhtml nach.

Y05h1


----------



## siob (10. Juni 2005)

d.h. ?
- IE, Firefox, Mozilla und Safari würd mir reichen; also die aktuellen Versionen dieser Browser.
Prinzipiell geht es also, das per Script / Code zu machen ?
- Wie wird das dann allerdings angezeigt, wenn ein Browser das nicht unerstützt ?

Es stellt sich mir dann irgendwie die Frage, ob es da nicht sinnvoller wäre, dass mit einem Mouseover-Menü per ImageReady zu realisieren. Möchte diesen Windows (oder vielleicht auch Mac)-Dropdown Stil gerne haben.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge ?


----------



## rootssw (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Was du per CSS definieren kannst, ist:


Breite/Höhe
Schriftart (auch italic, bold, ...)
Schriftfarbe
Hintergrundfarbe

Das sind so die wichtigsten Punkte (es gibt noch einige andere - wie zum Beispiel im IE kannst du die Scrollbar-Farben ändern).
Um was du mit Absätze meinst, ist mir aber nicht ganz klar.
Auch Trennlinien dürfte es nicht geben.
Aber hier mal ein kleines Beispiel ((z. B.) Opera kann nur eine CSS-Formatierung im SELECT-Tag definiert werden, deswegen funktioniert das dort auf diese Weise nicht - aber man kann die Formatierung (Schriftgröße, ...) im SELECT-Tag fornehmen):


```
<html>
<body>
<select name="Menü" size="1" style="background-color:red;">
<option value="Option1" style="color:red;font:Arial 15px;font-weight:bolder;background-color:blue;">Option1</option>
<option></option>
<option value="Option2" style="color:green;font:Times 10px;font-style:italic;font-weight:bold;background-color:yellow;">Option2</option>
<option>--------------------</option>
<optgroup label="optionen3">
<option value="option3-1">Option3-1</option>
<option value="option3-2">Option3-2</option>
<option value="option3-3">Option3-3</option>
</optgroup>
</select>
</body>
</html>
```

Link, mit dem was geht:

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/index.htm


----------



## Y05h1 (11. Juni 2005)

siob hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Wie wird das dann allerdings angezeigt, wenn ein Browser das nicht unerstützt ?



1.: schau bei selfhtml nach, da ist beschrieben von welchen browsern das unterstütz wird

2.: wird dann nach dem browser standart gestaltet... also machts jeder browser anders..

Y05h1


----------



## siob (11. Juni 2005)

ok, vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Eine Frage hätte ich da allerdings noch:
Können solche Dropdown-Menüs auch dynamischen Inhalt anzeigen ?
- Also ich meine Inhalt, der sich ändert, bzw. aktualisiert ?

Hab davon keine Ahnung, weil ich eigentlich kein Programmierer bin, sondern nur für das Layout zuständig bin; muss ja aber wissen, was für die Programmierung möglich ist, und was nicht.


----------



## matdacat (11. Juni 2005)

Ja, serverseitig durch eine Skriptsprache wie PHP etc. bzw. clientseitig mit JavaScript.


----------



## siob (11. Juni 2005)

genau das, was ich hören wollte 
Danke nochmals.


----------

